# Nina & Ava-Happy Birthdays!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Nina is 11 today! It is also Ava's guess birthday-I guess she's about 5!

Nina's has had a rough couple of months but had a great checkup today at the vet. I am so grateful to have her here with me-the third birthday she celebrates in Jeanspackistan. 

In her fancy birthday collar-waiting for her telekinetic door opening powers to kick in:









Is that my girl running-why yes it is! AMAZING! 









What a sweet, sweet face-happy birthday, Nina!









Then Ava-I guesstimate her to be five-I got her four years ago from the Wooster, Ohio shelter. She'd had a litter of puppies that they brought her in with, but she wasn't going to be adopted due to her appearance. I saw her on Petfinder and couldn't tell what they meant! She had actually gained 10# at the shelter before I got her. This was Ava then:









And now-she's a wacko! She looks so serious here, but she can act like she's Liza Minelli when Liza's off the wagon. I so enjoy her antics. 









Happy Birthday Ava!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

To the both of them!


----------



## Amaruq

To two lovely young ladys. The Paq wishes you each many, many more happy years together!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy birthday to the two black beauties! I hope your mom spoils you today! I'm sure she's baking your cakes right now!


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy Birthday, Ava and Nina. I hope everyone continues to be in good health and enjoy many more years with you, Jean. They're both lovely girls and you can tell they are well-cared for.


----------



## arycrest

Very special HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES to dear, sweet Nina!!!
And of course, equal HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES to Ava too!!!


----------



## TMarie

Happy Birthday Nina and Ava!!

Nina looks great in beautiful Birthday Collar!!


----------



## Sashmom

Your dogs are so beautiful and Im sure you will give them lots of goodies today














to Nina and Ava.
wow I LOVE that beautiful collar!!


----------



## Clare

Happy Birthday girlies!!!! They look fabulous - as always!!!


----------



## JenM66

Happy Bark Day to Nina and Ava - cake all around!! I love Nina's collar....and her door-opening powers (Gracie thinks she has them too). Look at how Ava has flourished - great job!


----------



## ThreeDogs

I wish you many many more!!!!

I'll be firing up my grill this evening in celebration!! (okay, maybe I just want bbq'd steak)


----------



## kelso

to 2 beautiful gals!!!


----------



## sammys_mom

to 2 beautiful girls and many many more.

Jackie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you! They are enjoying their birthdays-they had their main meal and now are hoping for a dessert item of some kind. My kind of girls! 

Nina's vet said her collar looked like I bought it at Phantom of the Opera.









These two are about as different as two dogs could be. Ava's part monkey, and Nina is so well behaved. It's a nice balance!


----------



## Ruth Urban

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE, GIRLS!!!


----------



## Heidigsd

Happy Birthday Nina & Ava!!!









Michaela


----------



## kshort

*Re: Nina & Ava-Happy Birthdays!*

Happy, happy birthday sweeties!!! I'm sure your mom made sure it was a wonderful day for you both!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy Birthday, live it up! As Cindi Lauper would say, "Girls just wanna have fun."


----------



## amackinpitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!!

Nina running?! Woooohoo! Sounds like she got to feelin' better juuuuust in time for cakes 'n collar!! LOL 

Hope the fuzzy girls had a GREAT day!! 








~Amy & The Bear (<-- occasionally confused by members of Jeanspackistan for Nina







LOL)


----------



## GSD10

Nina







Ava 

What lucky girls with their birthday treats! Great collar for the lovely Nina


----------



## Kay13411

AAAWWW they both look great. Happy birthday to both of you black beauties.


----------



## Keeyah

Happy birthday girls!


----------



## Skye'sMom

Happy belated birthdays!
















Lookin' good!


----------

